# Holes in fins - fin rot or something else?



## Stellafish (Nov 6, 2009)

I got Salvador about a month ago. When I got him his fins were perfect except for one small hole in his bottom fin. He continued to be fine for about two weeks when all of a sudden one morning his fins were shredded; I think he had gotten fin rot, although I was surprised at how sudden it was. After a week of salt baths and daily Betta Fix, I did an almost complete water change as per the instructions. His fins were healing just fine. He continued to look fine until I got home from work today and now, he has three huge holes in his fins. The original hole, which never healed, is now bigger, plus he has a big hole in his tail and one on his top fin. It looks different than the fin rot I have seen before, but I'm not sure what else it could be? My long-lived previous betta never had holes like this. I'm worried because he has been doing so well but I don't want his poor fins to be in such bad shape! But I don't want to start him on another medicine regimen if that's not the problem, since personally I think the medicines can be stressful on them. He's a VERY active fish (when they put him in a cup at Petsmart, he jumped out!) and his activity level/hunger hasn't decreased, so I don't think he's feeling bad.

Background/info: 5 gallon tank by himself, kept at 78 degrees with heater, filter, fed betta flakes and sometimes bloodworms, tank is fully cycled, I do 25% water changes weekly normally, did salt baths with 1 Tbsp salt/gallon for 15 minutes

I've attached some pictures where I tried to capture the holes; you can also see his recovering fin rot. Thanks for any thoughts/advice!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It may be damage from the filter water flow/current and/or over use of the fins-sometimes the delicate fins, especially if compromised already...the water current can be the cause along with just the process of swimming...use of the fins....it sometimes can be a switch off...between keeping nice fins and giving the Betta more room and filtration....a bit like a flag blowing in the wind effect to a degree.....

What I would do-is just provide quality water-increase your water changes to 1-50% weekly with vacuum and 1-50% water only a week...to prevent secondary infection....you could also remove the filter and see if that makes a difference....

We want to provide more space for our Bettas...sadly, sometimes it comes with a price....delicate fins.....not all but some.....


----------



## Stellafish (Nov 6, 2009)

Update: I came home from dinner like 3 hours later and his fins are completely shredded! I am horrified! The filter is very low flow... it doesn't even make bubbles... so I don't think it could be too strong? Eeek! :-( Posting updated pictures... see the extensive shredding??


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I noticed my male betta with a small slit in his fin (sort of like your pic). Within two days it naturally healed / closed up. He loves swimming close to the roots of his java fern (which is not buried under the gravel) so he probably got himself slightly caught....


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

How's he doing today, Stella?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

is there a plastic plant or something in his tank he could be tearing it on..?


----------



## EpicVeiltale (Apr 29, 2014)

*Stress???*

He could be stressed out and biting his tail... :-?


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Rips in the middle of the fin like that are usually caused by excessive flaring - they're called blowouts. Does he have a lot of reflection in his tank?


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you baffle the filter? Super cheap and easy to do: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139

I also tucked Java Moss where the baffle meets the filter because Dexter still loved to swim under the water fall and get pushed down. Even on lowest setting and baffled there was enough current to push him down some- not as far as before it was baffled of course. Also put a sponge over the intake to protect fins from getting sucked in (covered with more Java Moss to hide). 

It took a long time to be certain it was the filter, ghost shrimp contributed to fin issues too. I only donated all but one back to the store after third time seeing them grab his fins. Three times is not a fluke and wasn't listening to any pet store person who said "Oh ghost shrimp didn't do that". Water parameters were fine/fully cycled and stable tank.

Anything in the tank he might be getting fins caught on? Plenty of hiding places/things to swim in?


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

PS - Any plants in tank? (sorry if I missed in thread- read quickly) Hornwort tore Dexter's fin- know it's usually safe but he must have just been an exception.


----------

